# Top 15 Videospiele - System- und Zeitübergreifend



## Invisible_XXI (14. Dezember 2010)

*Top 15 Videospiele - System- und Zeitübergreifend*

Was sind eure Top 15 Videospiele, wenn man mal die Zeit und das System  (Konsole/Handheld/Handy/PC...) außer Acht lässt? (Bei so einer großen  Auswahl finde ich eine Top 10 zu hart in der Auswahl)
Eine kurze Begründung wäre natürlich auch noch schön zu lesen, wobei die sich bei vielen Spielen erübrigt. Aber vielleicht 2-3 Punkte, die für euch das Beste am Spiel darstellen.


Hier mal meine Liste: 

#01. Schleichfahrt [PC] (spannende story, genial düstere atmosphäre,  cooler protagonist, setting toll umgesetzt, upgrademöglichkeiten des  schiffs damals wegweisend, stimmige grafik) 
#02. Zelda 3: A link to the past [SNES] (tolle rätsel, welt/-en und  items, die auch noch toll einsetzbar sind und über das ganze spiel  hinweg sinnvoll!) 
#03. Quake 3 Arena [PC]  (auf das wichtigste reduzierter multiplayer  shooter, super flottes gameplay, gute waffenauswahl) 
#04. Secret of Mana [SNES] (zu dritt spielbar!, tolle skills,  flottes gameplay, sehr eingängige soundtracks und die grafik ist auch  sehr schön) 
#05. Command & Conquer Alarmstufe Rot [PC] (für mich noch besser  als der erste teil; das setting ist spannend und greifbarer als  gdi/nod, tolle einheiten und gebäude) 
#06. Final Fantasy 7 [PSX] (die charaktere sind einfach super, dazu  eine gute story und knuffige grafik) 
#07. Duke Nukem 3D [PC] (einfallsreiche level, secrets ohne ende und  eine tolle mischung aus ballern, gore und boobs  damals tolle grafik) 
#08. Diablo 2 [PC] (tolle items und charaktere, party- bzw.  team-interaktionsmöglichkeiten, langzeitmotivation durch sammel- und  später  perfektionswahn/-streben) 
#09. Dawn of War: Dark Crusade [PC] (viele sehr verschiedene und cool und  individuell designte rassen! dazu ein sehr  flottes gameplay mit einer  ausgewogenen mischung aus micro- und  macromanagement) 
#10. Counterstrike [PC] (esport-vorreiter/-gründer; zu beta-zeiten  noch ein geniales spielerlebnis) 
#11. Resident Evil 4 [GC] (tolle atmosphäre!) 
#12. SSX3 [GC] (super viele strecken und möglichkeiten, flüssiges  und flottes gameplay, tolle soundtracks, nette grafik) 
#13. Super Mario 64 [N64] (toll das 2d-jump-and-run-gameplay in die dritte dimension  gebracht) 
#14. Battlefield 2 [PC] (wahnsinns teamplaymöglichkeiten mit bis zu  64 spielern auf einer map!) 
#15. Tetris [GB] (klassiker, den ich einfach immer spielen kann)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Top 15 Videospiele - System- und Zeitübergreifend*

hat niemand interesse an sowas?!?


----------



## STSLeon (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Top 15 Videospiele - System- und Zeitübergreifend*

Ich hab keine Reihenfolge, das sind Spiele mit denen ich einfach die meiste Zeit verbrachte oder den Mund nicht mehr zubekommen habe:

1) Deus Ex
2) Heavy Rain
3) Battlefield 2
4) Counter Strike Beta (LAN-Parties)
5) Command & Conquer Red Alert
6) Call of Duty Modern Warfare
7) System Shock
9) Star Craft I 
10) Gran Turismo 3
11) GTA IV 
12) Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater
13) Resident Evil 4
14) Outlaws
15) Rebel Assault II


----------

